# Alle Gute zum Geburtstag afk



## zotos (19 September 2007)

Wie ich >hier< gelesen habe hat der werte Kollege afk heute Geburtstag.

Auch wenn er "nur" ein PC-Programmierer ist, hat er doch einen eigenen Geburtstags-Thread im SPS-Forum verdient ;o)

Alles Gute!


----------



## HDD (19 September 2007)

Auch von mir ALLES GUTE!!!!!

HDD


----------



## Ralle (19 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie ich >hier< gelesen habe hat der werte Kollege afk heute Geburtstag.
> 
> Auch wenn er "nur" ein PC-Programmierer ist, hat er doch einen eigenen Geburtstags-Thread im SPS-Forum verdient ;o)
> 
> Alles Gute!



100% Ack

Ich schließe mich an und gratuliere.


----------



## Kai (19 September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 September 2007)

Hallo Axel,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und lass es richtig krachen. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du heute nicht irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte arbeiten musst sondern gemütlich mit der Familie feiern kannst.

Viele Grüße 

Rainer


----------



## Zottel (19 September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## nade (19 September 2007)




----------



## Markus (19 September 2007)

wünsche dir auch nur das beste!
hoffe doch das du morgen frei hast...


----------



## godi (19 September 2007)

Ich wünsche dir natürlich auch alles Gute! 
Und viel Spaß noch beim :s11: !

godi


----------



## Question_mark (19 September 2007)

*Häppi Börschdai, Axel*

Hallo,

gerne schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen meiner Vorredner (äähheeemm Vorschreibern) an und sende der Vorderachse des Bösen herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Und natürlich wünsche ich Dir viel Gesundheit und Erfolg in der Zukunft (genau in der Reihenfolge). Alles Gute von mir, Axel  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (19 September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute,
ich hoffe du hattest heute Zeit die S... äääh Hobbits rauszulassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## volker (19 September 2007)

bin zwar spät . aber auch von mir alles gute.
hoffe du hast ein bisserl gefeiert und auch ein bier für mich mitgetrunken.


----------



## afk (20 September 2007)

Vielen Dank Euch allen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du heute nicht irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte arbeiten musst sondern gemütlich mit der Familie feiern kannst.


Nee, bin zum Glück momentan im Ländle, aber demnächst gehts wieder auf Reisen, diesmal in die Kälte (nördlich vom Polarkreis). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Markus schrieb:


> hoffe doch das du morgen frei hast...


Leider nicht, aber heut werd' ich wohl früh Feierabend machen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß Axel


----------



## Zefix (20 September 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Gruß Axel
> 
> __________________
> Man muß sparn wo mn knn!


 
Von mir auch alles gute:sm20: 
Und gib deiner Sig heut mal frei  und :sm19: aber nie mehr wie rein geht


----------



## zotos (20 September 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles gute:sm20:
> Und gib deiner Sig heut mal frei  und :sm19: aber nie mehr wie rein geht



Trinke nie mehr wie mit Gewalt rein geht ;o)


----------



## maxi (20 September 2007)

Oh klasse, wenn afkgeburtstag hat gibts Freiiibieeer!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2007)

Auch von Axel einen Geburtstaggruss an Axel ( wenn auch verspätet )....


Lass uns mal wieder die "Axels des Bösen" spielen.........


----------



## afk (21 September 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Lass uns mal wieder die "Axels des Bösen" spielen.........


Spätestens beim Forumstreffen 2008 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Axel


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2007)

*Auch von mir alles Gute!*

Hey afk,

Konnte die letzten zwei Tage leider nit online gehn. Deshalb auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 September 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Nee, bin zum Glück momentan im Ländle, aber demnächst gehts wieder auf Reisen, diesmal in die Kälte (nördlich vom Polarkreis).


Na dann nimm mal etwas Licht mit ;-). Und die Heizung auch nicht vergessen.


----------

